# Kate~ 2014 foal watch



## Bonny (Dec 10, 2013)

Its that time of year again! YAY!

this is the link to our barn cam with contact info:

http://www.mysticrockminis.com/LiveCams.html

Kate is our welsh mare in foal to our welsh sec A stallion. This is Kates 3rd foal and will be day 300 on Jan 2nd. She has previously foaled at day 311 & 328. She is already quite uncomfy and has slight udder development.

Here are some pictures of Kate:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate_zps9a0dc831.jpg

And of Our stallion

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Riot_zpsba75a86f.jpg


----------



##  (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking forward to watching her. Very exciting.....won't be long now!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome back to you and Kate!! Another lovely baby on the way for her, brilliant!! We'll be watching!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Yall... Good to be back. I have acquired a BEAUTIFUL dun tobiano mare that is also in foal, she wont be due until the summer. She barely looks bred...

Anyone else have a mare due soon?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 16, 2013)

Just been checking in on Kate - she looks very relaxed munching on her hay in her bowl. How's she looking, any udder developing?


----------



## Bonny (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Anna, no big changes yet. Shes still been miserable in the evenings, though not quite as bad. I have noticed her belly has dropped a bit, i think that has helped. The foal has been very active so all is well. Were sitting on 284 days, so getting closer!


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2013)

Very exciting here too! Oooooowwwwwww, this is going to be an exciting year!!!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds like this just might be the first foal of the 2014 season.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 18, 2013)

Well...soon as I say no changes in udder Kate decided to start a back on her udder ... Lol

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/121713004_zpsd5a69dd5.jpg


----------



##  (Dec 18, 2013)

Wonderful!! Every little bit forward is one less day!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 19, 2013)

I dont know why I am so excited to see such small changes! Kates udder was a bit bigger this am




she has bagged up as early as 2 weeks prior to foaling and as early as 7 weeks prior... I have a love / hate emotion about foal watch! Love the excitement/ hate the wait!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 22, 2013)

day 290... making progress!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/122213am003_zpscd10f39e.jpg


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2013)

Very NICE progress!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2013)

Great picture, and as Diane says very nice progress!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I will share some before and now pics so newbies can see the differences we look for. Kate is continuing to make changes, though her udder is staying the same right now





Kates udder Dec 11th: ( Day 278)

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12513005_zps660a1da3.jpg

and this morning Dec 23rd ( Day 290)

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/122313am002_zps85360c04.jpg

Kates tummy still tucked up high

December 3rd : ( day 270)

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12313020_zps40a99d9f.jpg

And Dec 22nd you can see how its starting to drop down: ( day 289)

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/122213pm001_zps6256dec3.jpg


----------



##  (Dec 23, 2013)

Great pictures, and I'm sure they'll help explain it. She's looking good, and I can't wait!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2013)

Perfect pictures - they will certainly help many of those new to breeding. Can you keep them coming on a weekly basis (unless a sudden change in something) as I think a linked 'story' of pictures showing a mare's expected progress over the last few weeks of pregnancy would be great to follow.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2013)

I sure will


----------



##  (Dec 24, 2013)

Great idea, Anna. And thank you Bonny for being willing to do this!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2013)

Not a problem, always have the camera handy and willing to be helpful





The past few days have been super busy with Christmas, and Kate decided to loose the starting of the back of her udder, then decided to grow it back! I love the ups & downs....means we are getting closer!

Saturday is Day 295! How exciting!!!

Meanwhile she has started to lay down to rest more and started to nap a bunch during the day. She is still uncomfy, poor girl.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2013)

OH I almost forgot.... I wanted to share another possible up & coming...though wont be for a while.... Meet my new paint mare Indy, she was bred to my lil welsh stallion last August so is almost 130 days, I havent done a pregnancy test, so not 100% positive but she didnt come back into heat, so I am thinking she prolly is bred.

Indy is a maiden 4 yr old grade paint mare at 14hh. We are going to work on getting her registered with a pinto color registry. She is newly broke to ride and doing very well. She is a super sweet mare that LOVES attention. And DONT fill the water bucket if she is around, she will play in it and BEG for you to squirt her! Love her!! And she is a DUN Tobiano, carries Sabino!

November:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/Indy_zps6127472e.jpg

December:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Indy%20x%20Riot%202014/122213pm008_zpse474d388.jpg


----------



## Mousie96 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi! I am in live with your pretty girl! We share something in common, both of our names are Kate




I have a mare due soonish (January-February)


----------



## Bonny (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Mousie, Show us pics of your girl! Have you started a foaling thread on her yet?


----------



## Mousie96 (Jan 1, 2014)

I do have a foaling thread for her! Its called Penny's foaling thread! Here are some pics of her from today.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 1, 2014)

I cant post pictures, not sure why, I can only post links to my Photobucket ...

Here is the latest Kate Tummy Pictures:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/122813001_zps0a0d21fb.jpg

And her udder is starting to grow again, one side is doing great the other w wee bit behind





http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/1114009_zps711ec6c4.jpg


----------



##  (Jan 2, 2014)

Just look at these beautiful ladies! Looking good!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2014)

Kate is looking great Holly (it is Holly isn't it? Sorry if I have not remembered correctly!) Not long to go now before we will see what she is hiding in there - excitement is building!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Anna, yes its Holly, I havent been to the barn yet this am, finishing up coffee, but no big changes as of yesterday....Were at day 302 and I suspect soon we will see some!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 6, 2014)

Update... Day304 Kate made big changes overnight. She is doing more butt rubbing, wall sitting, rolling and sleeping flat out.

Her udder has gotten much bigger, and is being able to be seen from between her back legs. Its still 2 separate halves, But coming along very nicely. She has held this kind of udder with some variation getting bigger and smaller for about 2 weeks for her past foalings, then in the last 48 hrs develops her foaling udder. I suspect she will do close to the same this year. He tummy is starting to get the right shape, so now I wait.... and start watching more closely! EXCITED!!

Dec 17th Day 284:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/121713004_zpsd5a69dd5.jpg

Jan 6th Day 304 :

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/1614002_zps041fea5d.jpg

Her tail head area is starting to relax also, very clear to see in photos, but I drew an arrow for those not understanding





http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/57d9a620-292e-4a0d-9d14-2db06075e376_zpsd95714b9.jpg


----------



## Mousie96 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tell Kate to hurry up and show us this baby! Its hard enough waiting for Penny!


----------



##  (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah, yes, she's moving ahead VERY nicely!! Getting very excited, too!!!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Jan 10, 2014)

So how is Kate doing??


----------



## Bonny (Jan 10, 2014)

About the same, her udder went up then down , last night the back was almost gone, then back up his am... she is still all over the place



She is very uncomfortable now, and she is at 308 days... We could see a foal any time in the next 3 weeks I would think





I will post more pictures when her udder makes a change thats worthy! Lol!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 312... making some good changes now!

Tummy was dropped...Day 310:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/11214pm007_zpsf2d37452.jpg

Tummy has now gone back up



day 312:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/11414am001_zpsa6697652.jpg

Udder still going up and down daily at day 304. Small but decent udder, clearly 2 halves, very short small back :

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/1614002_zps041fea5d.jpg

Day 312 Udder has started to elongate and started to fill in the back, now is to connected halves:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/11414am009_zpse0711151.jpg

you can see how the udder has elongated to start to be able to see if from the back:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/11414am008_zpsba9e57e5.jpg

Day 312 Milk has started to turn from clear watery to a cloudy white thin fluid, tests 500 cal and 8.2 ph. This means her calcium is rising but her ph hasnt started to drop yet. Kate normally carries a higher content of calcium than most mares at this stage of pregnancy:http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/11314am_zpsbc39e233.jpg

Kate typically will hold this udder for a few days before she starts to get serious and start filling out the back more. Her foaling udder has come in the last 48 hrs and that is when her ph has started to drop, testing 1000 in cal and 7.5 in ph, in the last 12-24 hrs her ph will drop to 6.4 or less, hope she does the same this yr! My best guess at this point is 1-2 weeks.


----------



##  (Jan 14, 2014)

Getting excited. Thank you for your detailed reporting. I'm sure it will help many others here with your good explanations!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 18, 2014)

Kates udder went WAY down the past cpl of days...Just when I was starting to get excited! Lol... So we wait!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 20, 2014)

Udder starting to go back up, vulva starting to relax...!


----------



##  (Jan 21, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 21, 2014)

I took a peek at her earlier this morning (your night) and she looked very relaxed, bless her. Hopefully she will continue to progess smoothly and you will have a new baby before very much longer.


----------



##  (Jan 22, 2014)

Just standing quietly. Looking good!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2014)

She has been hanging on to a very full udder and loose V for quite a few days now. Were not getting enough milk to test. I feel like she is really teetering on the fence and pretty soon I will go out and see that foaling udder!

Here is the latest tummy pic:day 320

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12314d3219pm005_zpsfcc6cd0c.jpg

Latest Udder day 322

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12414d3223am003_zps7bc208a4.jpg

Latest Vulva day 321:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12314d3216pm005_zpsaebf16d0.jpg

Here is a picture of her last years foal, at 1 yr old..







same stallion)

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Corserburys%20Hy%20Voltage/6b1c972c-3bc2-419f-a713-2102f1f7d7af_zpsaf6a9dbf.jpg


----------



## happy appy (Jan 24, 2014)

I think you have a couple more days at least to go. Baby needs to more a little more into position but all it takes is one good roll!


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2014)

She looks nicely elongated, and that udder could fill in a moment, as could baby turn into full position with just one good roll.

You know I'm watching carefully -- especially to see these SPOTS!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 24, 2014)

Oooooooo any minute now - well perhaps 'minute' isn't quite the right word, but you know what I mean!!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow we are VERY close now I would guess with in 3 days, I expect her udder to start producing colostrum in 24 hrs or less.

Udder:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12514d3238pm017_zps41467893.jpg

Vulva:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12514d3238pm013_zps207735b9.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jan 26, 2014)

Getting closer! Calcium is rising, ph has started to drop, weve got semi loose poop, shes not finishing her dinners and she almost has a foaling udder! Milk is sticky!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/12614d32412am009_zps67e5640f.jpg


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed for a safe foaling. Just checked on her and she's resting quietly, but my screen keeps freezing which is confusing!

Come on Kate - you can do it!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 26, 2014)

Checked again - she's now on her feet and dozing quietly.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh sounds like she's close gotta check your cam

safe foaling


----------



## Bonny (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Cal is at or over 1000 and ph is between 6.8 & 7.2!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 26, 2014)

Well obviously no baby last night! Lovely view of her outdoor space on the cam, but no sign of Kate unless she's hiding in the trees somewhere?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 26, 2014)

OK Calcium over 1000, Ph 6.8... either tonight or tomorrow night at the latest!


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't seem to get on your cam?? But Happy and Safe foaling!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.mysticrockminis.com/LiveCams.html

Try that link, if not try holly.camstreams.com


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 27, 2014)

Standing quietly snoozing, but shifting her back feet and lifting her tail every now and again. Must admit that I wish they had a time clock on the site as it would be great to know where we are, time wise, throughout the night.





Really hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 27, 2014)

Still testing the same but we have tons of sticky sweet milk!


----------



## Mousie96 (Jan 27, 2014)

Tell her to let this baby out already!


----------



##  (Jan 28, 2014)

Still standing quietly. VERY exciting. Come on little momma!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 28, 2014)

Last night her ph was up & down, were ranging from 6.8 -7.8... This is all new for me & Kate never had ph jum around brfore. Happy though its been very cold, tomorrow night should be warmer !


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2014)

Spotted you doing stable duties (poo picking) Holly, but no sign of a baby and Kate looks very relaxed!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol she keeps me very busy with stall duties




Her ph was 6.8-7.2 again... hope it will continue to drop!


----------



##  (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, we are their "servants" for sure!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone...iv had Kate up on the laptop constantly since Last Friday...shes in the kitchen while im preparing the food even waiting in the bedroom while I shower hmmmm...come on Kate PLEASE.. I need my life back lol


----------



## Bonny (Jan 30, 2014)

Testing 6.4 - 6.8 this morning!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Linda, great to hear from you again - hope you are going to join us for the 2014 foaling season! Can we have some news about your gorgeous little chips please? How have you coped through this awful winter we are having?

As for the naughty Kate - well lets hope that this drop in her ph means that we will be seeing some ACTION very soon!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Anna...all my little ones are doing well thanks the winter is just awful soooo wetttt hmmm...the ponies don't really mind..they spend most of the day chasing each other around and getting covered in mud as well as churning up the paddocks!!.. the girls have theyr own paddock now the boys are together so great company for eachother..it will all grow back in the summer if we have one!!..Im starting to long rein little boy hes coming on really well..havnt decided why yet lol but its good to do something with him keep his mind ticking over I guess..hes way to small to be a riding pony and iv not really got anywhere to drive him the country lanes here just way to dangerous although I do see a few big horses being driven through now n then..i just don't get the same respect as they do from arrogant car drivers..i don't think they reaise hes a pony until its too late..I saw your expecting a few so will deff be following and looking forward to seeing your new additions..take care in this awful winter see you soon xxx


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 31, 2014)

Kate certainly looking more restless than usual??????????????


----------



##  (Jan 31, 2014)

Standing quietly with some hoof shifting, but still holding on!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 31, 2014)

Cam is down for me now!!....


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 31, 2014)

Phew I have her back up now ...munching and relaxed


----------



## Bonny (Jan 31, 2014)

Last night was a bit crazy she wanted out of her stall was acting insane! This am her udder is THE foaling udder , testing 6.0 and her V is angry red. I do believe we will have a foal tonight!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 31, 2014)

foaling udder :

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/13114d329noon004_zpsba02d661.jpg


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 31, 2014)

Now that is an udder of a mare very very close to foaling!! Good luck Holly!


----------



##  (Jan 31, 2014)

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one -- safely on the ground! Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 31, 2014)

What were you doing in there Holly (there were two of you - I mean there was a second person with you, not that there were two of YOU!!) It looked as though you were collecting something from the ground under Kate's tummy. Of course you could have been doing a milk check I suppose, not easy to tell from the camera angle and where Kate was standing??

Hope all is ok?


----------



## happy appy (Jan 31, 2014)

She is looking like she wants to do something right now!

Oh ya it's time!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 31, 2014)

She is trying to stretch this out! lol


----------



## happy appy (Jan 31, 2014)

Water broke!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 31, 2014)

:SoHappy A little Filly! Congrats!



:SoHappy


----------



## chandab (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see pictures. Congrats! I'm not on the cameras.


----------



## lexischase (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats!!! I missed the birth by about 15 minutes, so glad all went well!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 31, 2014)

Big congrats...so glad all went well . I couldn't get your cam up either...anxious to hear and see all about her


----------



## JAX (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yay!! Congrats Congrats


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 1, 2014)

AT LAST!! Well done Kate!!








Of course it was my bedtime and I was fast asleep so missed everything. Just peeked in and new little filly is fast asleep alongside her Momma, who is also anjoying a snooze, bless them.

Cant wait to hear the details and to see some pics when you have a moment Holly.

Many congratulations!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 1, 2014)

shes gorgeous...CONGRATULATIONS


----------



##  (Feb 1, 2014)

What a beautiful baby!!! Looking forward to hearing more about her! I love those long legs and that awesome blaze~!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 1, 2014)

Yay! Its a Chestnut ( prolly roan) filly with 4 whites and big blaze...Corserbury's Hy~ Gypsy Jinxed..... super friendly lil girl....

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/13114d3297pm052_zpsfefab774.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/13114d3297pm046_zpse8e0dc3e.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20Riot%202014/13114d3297pm044_zpsbe04c5b4.jpg

Question... are all chestnuts born with pink skin around the eyes and white sclera like appys? I havent had a chestnut born in forever and I honestly cant remember....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for the photos - she looks gorgeous congrats again


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 1, 2014)

What a doll baby. A big congratulations!!!! You must be so excited.


----------



## chandab (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats! What a little doll.

Its my understanding that many chestnuts are both with pinkish skin that will darker, but I don't know about the sclera.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh she is gorgeous - many congratulations again!


----------



## Mousie96 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats!!! She is adorable! It was cool seeing her be born!


----------



## little lady (Feb 2, 2014)

She is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



##  (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sorry I can't answer your question. As an appaloosa breeder sclera was what we were looking for if we didn't see spots. But usually, even that began showing itself later.

I would guess that all will darken with a bit of age if there is no appy behind her.

She's absolutely adorable, and those high whites and gorgeous blaze are just stunning!


----------

